

Encrypting your cat photos - Svbhack
http://m.linuxjournal.com/content/encrypting-your-cat-photos

======
galapago
For me, it was better to follow the "non-mobile" link:
[http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/encrypting-your-cat-
phot...](http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/encrypting-your-cat-photos)

